# Free Weaving Patterns ~ Weaving Today



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The folks at Interweave do it again. Their daily weaving newsletter, Weaving Today, had a free eBook of patterns. http://www.weavingtoday.com/weaving-patterns/?a=we130403

Enjoy!


----------

